# Did Mom say Spa or Spay?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi SMers...:wub:

Paris hwere.
I'm a bit wowwied, 
I know I'm schedwuled for an appointment dis Thursday.
I thought I heard Mom say eider _SPA_ or _SPAY_? 
Which do you think it is? Hewlp!

Lub, Pawis


P.S. Mom has schedwuled a week off work 
and also she's stocked up on baby onesies :blink:... 
I weally hope she's not giving me a sibwing?? :w00t:
She says: _No, Paris! You are NOT getting a human sibling! Any weight gain would be chocolate related, thanks a lot..._ :angry:_"_

:biggrin:Silly Mom, 
Guess I will find out Thursday, 
but either option means I'm weally loved, I guess. :wub:
Gulp! :faint:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Uh Oh, wun, Paris, wun... stwait into yer mommie's arms cuz she wuvs you a wot eder way.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, lots of good luck wishes and prayers are being sent your way, little beauty. For Mommy, too.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Uh Oh, wun, Paris, wun... stwait into yer mommie's arms cuz she wuvs you a wot eder way.


Fank You, Angel! 
You made me feewl a bit better! :yes:
Lub, Paris



KAG said:


> Aww, lots of good luck wishes and prayers are being sent your way, little beauty. For Mommy, too.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


Thank you, Kerry! 
Thank you for sending prayers for my lil one and for me too.
It means a lot.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pawis - it's Tywer hewe. I tink dat your mommy must be sending you to da spa faw a day of booty. Not dat you need it. Maybe da onesies aw to make yew comfawtabuw wying awound da poowside getting a mani-pedi. I would ask haw again. Cause if it's not dat :new_shocked:...den I tink I would pack my wittle bag and come fwying to New Yawk City and I wiw hide you. I had someting cawed a neutaw and I tink dey took wiberties wif me at da vets. When I hoid dem tawk about nuts I tawt dey wew mentioning tweets but dey wawen't. :w00t::w00t: I'w save you, Pawis. Get da mommy some chocowats and wine and maybe she'w fawget about da appointment.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

you guys are tooooo funny....but seriously Paris...I know you will be fine...sending positive thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Pawis - it's Tywer hewe. I tink dat your mommy must be sending you to da spa faw a day of booty. Not dat you need it. Maybe da onesies aw to make yew comfawtabuw wying awound da poowside getting a mani-pedi. I would ask haw again. Cause if it's not dat :new_shocked:...den I tink I would pack my wittle bag and come fwying to New Yawk City and I wiw hide you. I had someting cawed a neutaw and I tink dey took wiberties wif me at da vets. When I hoid dem tawk about nuts I tawt dey wew mentioning tweets but dey wawen't. :w00t::w00t: I'w save you, Pawis. Get da mommy some chocowats and wine and maybe she'w fawget about da appointment.


Tywler! What a bwilliant idea! 
Chocowate and wine to make her forwget da appointment! 
Den I will buy some for you too, :smootch:
and book myswelf on da next flight to NY! 
Dhey bettwer have room in first cwass for me!
And all my lugguge. 
I knwe I couwld count on you, Tywler! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

gigigirlz said:


> you guys are tooooo funny....but seriously Paris...I know you will be fine...sending positive thoughts and prayers your way...


Thank you, Jeanne! 
That's what happens when we let our Malts type! :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

See what happens when Malts get on computers and use credit cards...Four Seasons...here they come...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paris - Sweetness here. My mommy twicked my wike dat a few years ago too. But da good pawt was, I got wots of wuvin and holding and my favowite foods and tweats! So it wasnt so bad! 

My paw are together in pwayer dat you'll be fine!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

No worries, Paris! Your mommie loves you.:wub: Rose and Lily went for their "spa" and came home and got cookies and lots of hugs and kisses!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww Paris!!! Bailey said to be completely honest with you and tell you he thinks your Mommy meant SPAY! :w00t: But he says don't worry...everything will be fine and you'll get lots of cuddles and treats and loving from your Mommy when you get home! We'll be thinking of you, Paris! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol !!! awww sweet heart im pretty whatever it is u gonna get a lot of loving right after !


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pawis - it's Tywer hewe. I tink dat your mommy must be sending you to da spa faw a day of booty. Not dat you need it. Maybe da onesies aw to make yew comfawtabuw wying awound da poowside getting a mani-pedi. I would ask haw again. Cause if it's not dat :new_shocked:...den I tink I would pack my wittle bag and come fwying to New Yawk City and I wiw hide you. I had someting cawed a neutaw and I tink dey took wiberties wif me at da vets. When I hoid dem tawk about nuts I tawt dey wew mentioning tweets but dey wawen't. :w00t::w00t: I'w save you, Pawis. Get da mommy some chocowats and wine and maybe she'w fawget about da appointment.


Sue, you quack me up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope whatever Thurs. brings to you Paris, you will always know how much you are loved. Special thoughts and prayers being sent to you and your mommy for your little jaunt.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Tyler's got it all right...time for Paris to take a little trip!:w00t:

I will be thinking about your sweet little girl during her procedure. I'm sure things will go as planned and I hope for a speedy recovery! You have everything you need prepared for her already! Keep us updated on surgery day.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and beautiful Paris :wub: tomorrow. Please let us know how Paris is doing... although I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paris - it's Wacie here. I don't member much about my Spay, but Mom has a Spa for us at home and we gets Spa Massages and Baffs and warm towwels and lots of cuddling ebery weekend. I wuvs da massages dat Mom gives to me.  So Spa Days are reawwy fun, I dinks.

But, I kinds of member (cause I was like 2 ears old at da time) dat Mom gots some onsies when Tiwwy gots spayed. But Moms also gaves Tiwwy an extra Spa Day rights before she went to da Vet for her Spay. When Tiwwy came home from da Vets, Mom puts da onsies on her and says to Behave (Tiwwy never Behaves  )

So I guess dat you mights be getting a Spa Day and a Spays Day -- kinda wikes Tiwwly did.

My Mom said to tell you that it's a good ding and that you will feels all better soon. 

I bets if you runs away to New Mexico, your Mom couldn't finds you for either a Spa Day or a Spay Day and we'd have extra fun.

Oops -- Moms caught me typing on her compouter.

Jilly -- good luck with the Spay and don't forget to give Paris a bath first because it will be about 10 days before you can give her the next bath.

I know that everything will go well and I'm sending lots of prayers for Paris.

Then will it be Coco's turn?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> Tywler! What a bwilliant idea!
> Chocowate and wine to make her forwget da appointment!
> Den I will buy some for you too, :smootch:
> and book myswelf on da next flight to NY!
> ...


PAWIS - AW YOU TWYING TO KIWW ME??? You want to give me chalkowits? :new_shocked: Dey aw toxic to us. And just how much wuggage aw you bwinging. :w00t::blink::blink: And foist cwass? I don't have a job -- just to make my mommy smiwe and she doesn't pay me for dat. I'm having second tawts hewe. :huh: I tink maybe you aw bettaw off staying at home and doing dat spay ting dey aw tawking about hew. It sounds wike it's da best ting faw you.:wub: I didn't want to admit it but since I had a wittew pwobwem with my manwy pawts, dey had to do my neutaw wike a spay so I know what yaw facing. And it's no big deaw. :thumbsup: Just wemembaw to pway it up bigtime to da momma. Dey aw big suckaws and will do anyting you want

Jill - sending all our love and prayers for Paris.:smootch: I know it will be fine but I also know it feels like the longest day. Any teeth coming out too?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi! Jill here, I have booted Paris off the computer! 
I am headed to work, and wanted to check SM first! 
I will reply tonite to all the thoughtful posts. :wub:

BTW: Tyler, I love how you mention no chocolate...
But say nothing about the wine... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Paris agrees that she is really high maintenance for a girlfriend,
but Coco says she'd be willing to take a greyhound to NY with NO luggage, just her stuffed dinosaur as carry on, when it is her turn!
And some snacks, that's about it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> Hi! Jill here, I have booted Paris off the computer!
> I am headed to work, and wanted to check SM first!
> I will reply tonite to all the thoughtful posts. :wub:
> 
> ...


Tyler: I pwomised my mommy if i got any wine I would tuwn it ova to haw. . :drinkup: Now I'm tinkin' dat Coco might be my kind of giwl, but I'm vewy wowwied about hew. I don't tink it's safe faw hew to come on da back of a Gweyhound. :w00t::w00t:I know der bootifaw dogs but I don't twust dem to get aw da way to New Yawk. Good fing you'd hab no wuggage -- it wood faww off da back of dat gweyhound. :blink: Coco you might be bettaw coming in on a dinosaw with snacks, of caws.:chili: 
I tink gawl Mawtese are vewy compwicated but cute.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> See what happens when Malts get on computers and use credit cards...Four Seasons...here they come...


Paris: Is da Four Sweasons wated 5 star? 
I should wook for one dat is somewhere warm! 




maggieh said:


> Paris - Sweetness here. My mommy twicked my wike dat a few years ago too. But da good pawt was, I got wots of wuvin and holding and my favowite foods and tweats! So it wasnt so bad!
> 
> *My paw are together in pwayer dat you'll be fine![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> I think Tyler's got it all right...time for Paris to take a little trip!:w00t:
> 
> I will be thinking about your sweet little girl during her procedure. I'm sure things will go as planned and I hope for a speedy recovery! You have everything you need prepared for her already! Keep us updated on surgery day.


Luckily for me, even if Paris starts here packing now,
she won't be done in time! :w00t:




harrysmom said:


> My thoughts and prayers will be with you and beautiful Paris :wub: tomorrow. Please let us know how Paris is doing... although I'm sure everything will be fine.


Thank You! 
I will definitley give updates tomorrow.




Lacie's Mom said:


> Paris - it's Wacie here. I don't member much about my Spay, but Mom has a Spa for us at home and we gets Spa Massages and Baffs and warm towwels and lots of cuddling ebery weekend. I wuvs da massages dat Mom gives to me.  So Spa Days are reawwy fun, I dinks.
> 
> But, I kinds of member (cause I was like 2 ears old at da time) dat Mom gots some onsies when Tiwwy gots spayed. But Moms also gaves Tiwwy an extra Spa Day rights before she went to da Vet for her Spay. When Tiwwy came home from da Vets, Mom puts da onsies on her and says to Behave (Tiwwy never Behaves  )
> 
> ...


Spa Day's sound lovely at your house, Lacie!
Does your Spa only cater to canine clientelle...
or could I sneak in? 

Thanks for the well wishes, Lynn.
I'm sure it should all go smoothly.
I am not expecting anything major as far as puppy teeth goes.
Knock on wood! 
Her teeth are pretty nice.
I could see Tucker's teeth being a pain, 
He is 6 mos and has a few shark teeth areas right now.
He just started getting his adult teeth in.
I need to take him in for the rabies vac soon, 
so I will see what his Vet says about those.

Yes, then it is Coco.
Allthough she is such a cool cat, I know she'll do great.
She will gladly take the extra treats.
Paris will refuse treats if under any stress.
She is a stress monkey, but a brilliant girl.

I had such a busy night, but all is done and prepared.
Paris was bathed and blowdryed.
And I washed all their bedding and blankies too.

She is sleeping in her xpen now.
The Vet said water is fine just no food, of course after 12.
So unless she busts out of their to go fix herself a snack,
we should be good! :thumbsup:





Snowbody said:


> Tyler: I pwomised my mommy if i got any wine I would tuwn it ova to haw. . :drinkup: Now I'm tinkin' dat Coco might be my kind of giwl, but I'm vewy wowwied about hew. I don't tink it's safe faw hew to come on da back of a Gweyhound. :w00t::w00t:I know der bootifaw dogs but I don't twust dem to get aw da way to New Yawk. Good fing you'd hab no wuggage -- it wood faww off da back of dat gweyhound. :blink: Coco you might be bettaw coming in on a dinosaw with snacks, of caws.:chili:
> I tink gawl Mawtese are vewy compwicated but cute.:wub:


Coco: "I would totawly wisk widing on the Gweyhound to see YOU, Tywer!" :blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha ,Emily,Bitsy,Amber hew and we's gona dognap mommy and fowce her to fwy da airpwane to wescu u....
We wember our spay,ouchie, we didn't haf nobodys to wescue us...

Centurian card...Four Seasons.....woom service....here we comes
We's gona get a massagie,make it a spa,not a spay...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

shhhhhh mommy is sweeping-- dis is Cozette-- haf to tewl yew-- wun wun wun! Jus kidding-- sowta. Mommy said we pway for yew lots and lots so Ise fowding my paws in pwayer. I pwomise yew wiw get wots of tweats and cuddlies awfter. Get bettaw soon! Wuv, Cozette


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Cozette today and sending prayers.:hugging:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Sasha ,Emily,Bitsy,Amber hew and we's gona dognap mommy and fowce her to fwy da airpwane to wescu u....
> We wember our spay,ouchie, we didn't haf nobodys to wescue us...
> 
> Centurian card...Four Seasons.....woom service....here we comes
> We's gona get a massagie,make it a spa,not a spay...


Centurian card! Four Seasons! Woom service! :w00t:
Sasha, Emily, Bitsy, & Amber sound like Paris' kind of crew! B)




socalyte said:


> shhhhhh mommy is sweeping-- dis is Cozette-- haf to tewl yew-- wun wun wun! Jus kidding-- sowta. Mommy said we pway for yew lots and lots so Ise fowding my paws in pwayer. I pwomise yew wiw get wots of tweats and cuddlies awfter. Get bettaw soon! Wuv, Cozette


Thank you Cozette! I hope you are doing better honey! 
Paris sends you a hug! :hugging:




Hi Everyone! Just an update from me. 

We took Paris to the Vet at 9:20am, she is there now.
She knew right away this morning that something was happening.
She was trembling in the exam room, such a lamb, she even curled up on her Dad's chest, trying to hide! 
She was really good, and surprisingly quiet. 

They will call me if anything is off with her teeth,
Knock on wood again.
But she will be ready at 5pm,
And if she's ready early then I will get her earlier.
I can't see her being too impressed when she's coming through, :smmadder:
being at the Vets and not with us.
allthough the grogginess could work in her favor.
She has some fear based issues, most likely stemming from early life experience and inherited an exceptionally off temperment. 

Spaying can only help her, too, with that.
I have a _many_ pronged approach to helping her,
and it gives me reassurance to know that I'm doing all I can.
I love her regardless, like we all love our babies.

Good luck, Paris, my sweetie! :wub:
:Good luck:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:blush::blush:Okay - my bad - my cold is truly jamming up my brain. Meant to say thinking of Paris. I've had Cozette on my mind a lot lately. 
Just saw your post. Will the doc call you earlier to let you know how it went?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The Vet tech just called now, my heart jumped a bit.
But it was only about something very minor...
Not the teeth, or any other concerns.

I had requested her paw pads to be trimmed as she really dislikes that so far.
All of her other grooming I do a mostly wonderful job of.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :blush::blush:Okay - my bad - my cold is truly jamming up my brain. Meant to say thinking of Paris. I've had Cozette on my mind a lot lately.
> Just saw your post. Will the doc call you earlier to let you know how it went?


Hi Sue! Thank you! 

I guess now that the tech called, I am on standby mode to see if they call back soon or not, the later they take to call me the better.
If they don't call back soon...then everything is going great.
Here's hoping they don't call now, if that makes sense.

Sending warm thoughts to Cozette as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jilly -- sending prayers that all goes well for Paris today. Will be watching for your update.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jilly -- sending prayers that all goes well for Paris today. Will be watching for your update.


Thanks Lynn!
Good news I am thinking, as the Vet tech hasn't called back
since she called 2 hours ago! :aktion033:
I haven't called yet, as I didn't want to divert any resources away from Paris.
I am thinking it would be a good time to call now.
Hubby wants to wait longer to call...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

And on a funny note:

I just forcibly removed the ottoman from the livingroom.
Paris loves to "Flying Squirrel" at it. :w00t:
Meaning she leaps on it from quite a distance away,
hence the _flying squirrel_ effect.

The ottoman would be a real dissadvantage to her recovery,
so it has been temporarily shunned to a safer locale. :hiding:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> And on a funny note:
> 
> I just forcibly removed the ottoman from the livingroom.
> Paris loves to "Flying Squirrel" at it. :w00t:
> ...


Jill, just like baby proofing a house, I can see that it's important to _"flying squirrel-proof" _ it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a great idea to get temptation out of the way.:chili::chili: Hoping you hear soon that Paris is out of surgery and doing just fine...though probably very groggy.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying that everything is well w baby paris .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It sucks,I rememnber looking at those perfect untouched little pink tummies feeling so bad. But I know it's for their health and safelty. We ll go through it feeling so bad and worried but it'll be over and she'll be over it and on the mend quickly.

Sasha,Emily,Amber,Bitsy,even Rylee and Harry the cat,sends lot of hugs and kissies...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paris & I want to thank you all for the well wishes & prayers.
Guess what?
Your prayers must have worked,
she did wonderfully!
We got her at 5pm.
She is still pretty sedate.
I have her in her Xpen, then she can be on my lap once she sleeps more.
The first thing she did when we got home was pee on her dog potty.
Hubby was really impressed at that.

My biggest challenge will be keeping Tucker separate from her.
As he is young and rambunctious.
Coco will understand to leave her alone.
But Tuck can be a wee pest. 

I am so happy Paris did well.

When we entered the front room of the vets,
a girl walked out from an exam room holding a Maltese.
Both me and hubby said as a joke: "That's not her..." :blink: 
As obviously it wasn't Paris, but a different girl Malt.
She also had a similar haircut.
We don't see many Malts here so it was pretty ironic.

She has a 3 day supply of pain meds in syringe form.
Which the tech said tastes like strawberries.
I wonder why the tech knows this.
JK

I am curious to see how her hormones "level out" a few weeks from now.
I am very happy it went smooth.
I only slept 2 hours last night.


Oh and her teeth: No teeth were pulled.
I think my instinct about her teeth was right on.
Which means that perhaps I will be right about Tucker's being a pain.
But let's hope I'm wrong about him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jilly -- so glad to hear that Paris is home and that the surgery went well. I'm sure that she will be sleepy for a couple of days which is normal. And I bet you definitely will have a difficult time keeping Tucker quiet around her. 

Sending additional prayers that she has a smooth and easy recovery. Please give little Paris hugs and kisses from Awntie Lynn.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Yea, Paris is home.!!! So glad the surgery went well. She'll probably be pretty groggy for some time but isn't it great when you pick them up and bring them home. Now, Jill, you try to get some rest tonight especially if she does.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette told me about Paris' surgery-- so we both prayed that all would go well. Glad to see it did! Give her extra cuddles from all her aunties here, and a lick on the nose from Cozette.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank god everything went well , praying for a speedy recovery , kisses to that sweet girl , and hope u get some rest!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad to hear Paris is home, and everything went well. :grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much!

:grouphug:

Paris (and I  ) really appreciate all the wishes for her!

Yesterday she half-slept the evening and she slept well all night in her Xpen.
I would climb in there to give her pats and hold her water bottle up to make sure she'd drink some.
I fed her chicken and today she is eating normal (and even scoffed some of Coco's)

I have them all out in the living room for a short bit.
Well, as I was writing,
I decided to put Paris in her Xpen with a bully stick to chew.
Her xpen is in the kitchen.

I have my Tucker who is only 6 mos.

Normally, Paris acts as a nanny to him and will only correct him if he gets too rough in play.

I can tell she is completely unreceptive to having him even near her.
So they (Tucker & Paris) will need to be mostly separate until Paris is mostly healed.

It was unsettling to see her growl at him, but given the circumstances probably expected. She knows how rambunctious he is.

*Do you all think that in a week she will go back to her old ways with him??*
Until her spay I swear she thought Tucker was her puppy!
Nannying him around, monitoring him, very motherly.
I would like that bond to be resumed after her healing.
Do you think that will happen?

Right now she's been through so much, that I believe it's all normal.

*So I guess my question is more that could her being spayed alter her motherly instincts to a pup she had adopted before the spay???*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The maternal attitude of Paris likely won't change. Our pom was very maternal before and after her spay.

So glad she is home and doing so well! Even though we know a procedure is routine, having them home safe and sound is always a relief, isn't it?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

socalyte said:


> The maternal attitude of Paris likely won't change. Our pom was very maternal before and after her spay.
> 
> So glad she is home and doing so well! Even though we know a procedure is routine, having them home safe and sound is always a relief, isn't it?


Thank you, Jackie about the reassurance about your Pom
It is so sweet to see them be maternal.


Paris has aggression (mostly fear, and somewhat dominance) issues which she, I and her vet are working on.
Coco & Tucker do not have any behavioural concerns.
She has always given Tucker a "free pass" and never shown any areas of concern in regards to aggression with him.

I will have to keep them separate, until it is safe to do otherwise.
I had them all in the living room/dining room/kitchen and Paris displayed very poor behaviour towards Tucker. She growled, bared teeth, and pinned him.

She is in her Xpen now. Tucker & Coco are playing near me.
Then it will be Tuckers turn to be in his puppy play pen.

I will just keep alternating who is free and who is in their den.

Coco & Paris together has been fine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Paris is feeling fairly well and eating. I don't think you have to worry about her behavior towards Tucker. I think it's probably temporary. She feels lousy, doesn't want to be bothered and is showing it. I'm sure she'll get back to being mom when she's better. I know I feel that way when I'm sick.:blush:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It could also be that Tucker is maturing and he has lost his 'puppy privledges', so now will be treated like an adult. But hopefully they'll all be pals again soon. I'm really glad her spay went well.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Glad to hear Paris is feeling fairly well and eating. I don't think you have to worry about her behavior towards Tucker. I think it's probably temporary. She feels lousy, doesn't want to be bothered and is showing it. I'm sure she'll get back to being mom when she's better. I know I feel that way when I'm sick.:blush:


Yes, it makes sense logically.
Allthough it is upsetting to see.
It does makes sense in that say, 
a human may not want a bouncing child near them after surgery.
Allthough I wasn't expecting her to growl when Tucker walks by her Xpen.
I wasn't expecting them to be close, but with Paris I have to to worry.

I won't fear the worst, and I will have to presume that Paris will go back to her former attitude towards Tucker.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> It could also be that Tucker is maturing and he has lost his 'puppy privledges', so now will be treated like an adult. But hopefully they'll all be pals again soon. I'm really glad her spay went well.


You know, the thought of that did cross my mind.
But my gutt tells me she still thinks of him as a pup.
A pesky pup who is now bothersome while she recovers.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Canada said:


> You know, the thought of that did cross my mind.
> But my gutt tells me she still thinks of him as a pup.
> A pesky pup who is now bothersome while she recovers.


Speaking of pesky pups, when are you going to post more pics of Tucker??? We haven't seen much of him since you got him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> Speaking of pesky pups, when are you going to post more pics of Tucker??? We haven't seen much of him since you got him. :thumbsup:


You're right, Becky. :blush:

Here is one just for you! :wub:












I just got a smartphone (Atrix) and have also just figured out photobucket! I have much to learn about computers.

Tucker has very beady eyes, like Pokemon saucer eyes. :wub:
He is very energetic and petite.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, Paris has already settled down about Tucker.
Because I think he is getting the message.
I was worried for awhile there.
I am still monitoring of course,
but I do think she will be back to "normal"  in a few weeks.

My crew is just so physical,
that she knows what he is like. 
My fluffs will gladly wrestle and chase for 20 minutes
at a time throughout the day.
They are playing/wrestling machines.


----------

